

Testing Different Browsers: It`s a Pain in the Ass - bad_user
http://alexn.org/blog/2011/10/25/testing-different-browsers.html

======
DanBC
Does it matter, so long as you're writing standards compliant code?

Look how much damage was caused by people trying to support the awful IE6 for
years (still doing it too!)? (By damage I mean extra time, buginess, and
bandwidth for extra CSS and javascript kludges).

Why is it not viable to just say "The code is standards complaint, so any
problems are at your end; use a better browser"?

~~~
bad_user
Standards-compliant is what people use, not what we are saying it is a
standard.

Also, the reason for why I wrote the original article for doing CORS cross-
browser is that not even all recent browsers have support for CORS. For
instance the version of Opera that I have (11) does not.

And the reason why I care -- I got complaints from actual programmers that
visited my page and told me that it doesn't work.

I suspect the above mentioned problem is due to an old version of Flash player
(used as a fallback in case the browser doesn't work with CORS), but saying
that "it works on my machine" is not an acceptable answer, not even to your
fellow software developers.

